# My First Piece



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I decided to give this turning thing a go all by myself tonight using a piece of Mesquite that Galvbay gave me yesterday.

First off I would like to say that I did everything all wrong but by the grace of God it turned out to be acceptable (at least in my mind). I only used one tool...the bowl scraper! It got really dull really fast but since I did not know how to sharpen it I just continued onward.

It's not perfect by no means and I'm sure any 6th grader in woodshop could have done better but non the less I am pleased with my first attempt! This mesquite was HARD!

I sanded it down starting with 60 grit and worked my wap up to 400. I had some magahony <sp> stain and without stiring it up I dipped a paper towel into the oil floating on top and wiped it on the bowl and then wiped it off.

The piece never came off the lathe...that made me happy.

My shop got filthy... I HOPE YOU GUYS ARE HAPPY NOW 

Once again I would like to thank Jim (Galvbay) for his instruction las night and the wood that he gave me.

I'm happy with my first piece but I know it could have been much better.

Here is the piece of wood I started with...


















Finished Piece...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

And finally the messy shop


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry about the blurry pictures...I don't know why they look that way!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

looks good to me. and it's all in one peice.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Looks good here too. That mesquite has a nice grain pattern.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Looks all comfy in there with the heater. Good job!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

T...looks great! That shop looks even better with a little dust on the floor. Bill will get you set up with the grinding skills. Get a Sharpie pen and put your name and date on the bottom for future reference. jim


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks great, bet it was easier with that heater


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Lookin real good T!!

Jeff


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Great job for your first piece,,,,,,as Jim suggested put your name and date but add one more thing the type of wood I found that after a few years I couldn't remmber the name of the wood when looking back on pieces

dick


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wow !!...I'm impressed, T. You're kinda stimulating me to branch out a little..I am really up to my *** in pens..LOL... That looks GREAT !!...are you sure that's your first project ? LOL..

BILL !!!, BILL !!!...little help needed on Aisle 4 !!!!!

T...glad to see the shop get a little 'break-in'....How ya like that dust and chips ?
It's hell on us 'neat-freaks' ain't it ??? LOL

Great work and thanks for sharing..

Jim


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Yep Tortuga...I don't mind the chips to bad but almost everything that came off that piece was dust! I am going to have to get some sort of dust collection system otherwise the OCD in me will have me stopping every 5 minutes to clean up


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think I am going to start leaving all the sawdust on the flood. It makes it softer to stand on


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL...Well, Bill will show you how to have a bunch of looonng curly shavings coming off that chunk instead of just dust... This stuff would be he11 for a real OCD (and believe me, I know whereof I speak..been living with a severe case in my bride for last 20 or so years)...Think I'll go out now and try and put that little jet 650 collector together. Guy at Rocklers sold me a plastic hood and showed me how to attach a piece of scrap wood with some magnets glued into it for easy removal..Sounds cool...we'll see soon.

This is turning into something VERY similar to my fishing days..At the end of the turning session, when your back is starting to hurt...you STILL gotta clean up...just like the boat.. Think that's why I gave up the old 'Tortuga"...just got too much at the end of a trip... Oh,well..."No Pain...No Gain"....lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I don't really have a problem My wife cleans all my messes up for the chips.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I don't really have a problem My wife cleans all my messes up for the chips.


What does she do with the chips?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

She puts them in the dog run and her flower beds.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Cool! galvbay was telling me to be careful about putting chips in the garden, I don't remember exactly what he said but something about messing up his tomatoes.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have been told they would attract termites but down here termites are living here year round.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Also does a pretty good job attracting roaches..Seen some back there recently as big as a cocker spaniel... Thinkin' it's time for a "Search and Destroy Mission".. Man, these boogers are BIG !!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby...stay away from the walnut chips. My garden went sterile for two years after I unloaded a bunch in it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I don't get much walnut anyhow lol Most of what I have is local wood so it will just blend in with what is here already.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Bobby...stay away from the walnut chips. My garden went sterile for two years after I unloaded a bunch in it.


Walnut trees produce a substance called juglone which kills off many other plants so the tree won't have to compete with them for water & food. I compost all my chips & dust and that seems to break down the chemical and haven't had any issues in my garden.

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/1000/1148.html

Jeff


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Terry,

Can I have it? my dog needs a new water bowl


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

First attempt eh? Very nice results. And I especially like the mess (somewhat of one anyway). I'm sure it didn't last long though.


----------



## Flyfisher87 (Aug 27, 2006)

I like the bowl I have made a few of those in High school. Have you made any Pens?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Eugene (Angler 1) NO, Your dogs are too short to drink out of this 

Hooked- LOL...You are correct, it is back to being spotless (and dustless), I even used a "California Duster" on the walls.

Flyfisher - Nope, not yet. I may try some in the near future though.


----------

